

Awesome perks for a Web Backend & Data Systems Engineer in SF - bkudria
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/eng/1679215401.html

======
byoung2
I'm surprised companies don't offer more perks, like massages and a stocked
fridge. I worked for a company that provided lunch, and it turned out when the
company paid and had food delivered, lunch only lasted 30 minutes. Leaving the
office took at least an hour and a half. 1 more hour of productivity for $15
is a bargain when you're paying devs at least $50/hour when you add up all the
benefits and taxes.

